# Does Norman still make guitars?



## CountryMouse (Dec 2, 2006)

I was wondering if Norman still makes acoustic guitars?

They were a Canadian company and they made really nice, affordable acoustics out of spruce wood.

I bought one back in '89 from Long & McQuade in Vancouver for $250. It had a really warm tone to it that made it sound like a million bucks. I wish I still had it...

Does anyone know if they are still around?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Norman are amde by Godin, as well as Seagull, and a few more. You can check them out at the link below.

http://www.lasido.com/


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*10-4!*

Long and McQuade in Edmonton sells them, and they are very well priced! A guy at work bought one and gives rave reviews, but we have yet to jam together. A couple of the models I tried in the store sounded really good.


----------



## CountryMouse (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, guys!

I'm trying to sell an electric right now, but I might end up buying another acoustic if it sells. I've owned about four or five acoustics but the Norman sounded the best of them all (even the ones that cost two or three times as much.):tongue: 

I checked out the Godin site, but I don't see the same guitar I bought way back when. I'm sure the body was made of solid Spruce. It had a neck that felt like a Tele when I played it. Pity I still don't have it...

Hey Lolligagger! Thanks again for the lead on this site.

Gary (AKA MapleSugar @ CGN)


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I have a really old Norman acoustic with a bolt on neck. I beleive they were originally independent but then were bought out by the Godin group.

Great guitars and they kill anything in their price . . . even double their price. Try to find a place with a bunch in stock and pick the best one.

TG


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The guitar you owned was probably the Manik model which was all spruce.

Norman no longer makes this model but there is one quite like it available from Boucher Guitars. This company is run by the sons of the original owner of Norman guitars-Normand Boucher.

Howver they are much higher priced.

http://www.boucherguitars.com/versionang/VA/indexg.html


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I was looking at a Norman when I was buying my acoustic... Lauzon carries them.


----------



## MXDAD (Sep 25, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> I was looking at a Norman when I was buying my acoustic... Lauzon carries them.


Lauzon Music. Wow that’s a name I have not heard in a wile. I did not realize they still had a store.

Kenny Lauzon used to live across from us when I was a kid. He taught me to play chess and tried to teach me guitar. I repaid him by backing my dads car into his vintage E type Jag. 
Hey I was 8 or 10…


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

MXDAD said:


> Lauzon Music. Wow that’s a name I have not heard in a wile. I did not realize they still had a store.
> 
> Kenny Lauzon used to live across from us when I was a kid. He taught me to play chess and tried to teach me guitar. I repaid him by backing my dads car into his vintage E type Jag.
> Hey I was 8 or 10…


rofl, nice guy..
yeah i dont remember where they are... they're somewhere near retrotown i think.. I got my Epiphone SG there.


----------



## madog99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> rofl, nice guy..
> yeah i dont remember where they are... they're somewhere near retrotown i think.. I got my Epiphone SG there.


Wellington between parkdale and island park , best acoustic guitar store in Ottawa in my mind , I hate going in there cause I got no money .
Picked up an Ami there a few weeks back, another Lasido product . Their guitars are always in good shape , not all banged up and out of tune and no 2and's .


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

madog99 said:


> Wellington between parkdale and island park , best acoustic guitar store in Ottawa in my mind , I hate going in there cause I got no money .
> Picked up an Ami there a few weeks back, another Lasido product . Their guitars are always in good shape , not all banged up and out of tune and no 2and's .


yeah, nice store.. kinda expensive, but you get what you pay for, right?


----------



## madog99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> yeah, nice store.. kinda expensive, but you get what you pay for, right?


I checked around and their price on the guitars that I bought were right on with S's or less .If they have the same model that is . I bought an SG400 there actually , nice guitar for the coin , wish I still had it !


----------

